# Very Tame Pigeon In Universal City CA



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi all,

A nice young lady rescued a pigeon yesterday somewhere in metro Los Angeles. She called me this morning looking for assistance in finding a home for the bird. The bird is currently living with a friend of the finder in the Universal City area. If anyone in the LA area is interested in adopting this bird, please let me know. Failing that, if anyone can assist by taking the bird on a temporary basis, that would be very helpful as it cannot stay where it is for too much longer. If there is no home available in LA, I will take the bird but am not able to go get it for another couple of days.

I have left a message for Firstimer, but have not yet heard back.

Please let me know if you can help with this.

Thanks!

Terry


----------



## orfanbird (Mar 8, 2007)

I am able and willing! yes!


----------



## orfanbird (Mar 8, 2007)

I was told by the fella at the local bird store that orfan would like a rommate. 

I was going to ask the question at some point, but anyway...looks like the time has arrived. I PMed my info to you, Terry, and will check back in the AM at about 10AM when I wake up.

Looking forward to pickin up the pidgie.  thanks!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is great news orfan!

Thank you for helping out.


----------



## orfanbird (Mar 8, 2007)

Trees, hi, I am not sure if this is the right thread to ask this in, but:

Should I make plans to separate the two birds?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

orfan_miracle said:


> Trees, hi, I am not sure if this is the right thread to ask this in, but:
> 
> *Should I make plans to separate the two birds?*





Absolutely and good thinking! We isolate as a precaution when introducing new birds to each other, it's not that we are saying that either bird may be sick, it is a possiblity, and is the number one rule when introducing any new bird to another. 6 weeks is best if either bird has no history of where they came from.

Thank you for being so considerate of both birds.


----------



## orfanbird (Mar 8, 2007)

So far so good.....am talking to Josephine right now.


----------



## orfanbird (Mar 8, 2007)

(I thought I posted this about an hour ago..but was not logged in, oops)

"Picky" has arrived......this bird has a lot of spunk!

Josephine loaned me the cage that he has been housed in...she does not have any birds right now. The food that she gave me w/him has whole sunflower seeds in it so I am not using it. 

I put a few tbsp of the food that I have been giving to orfan (seeds, grit, etc...came recommended by the bird store, orfan has been doing well with.
I just got home not long ago (spent a couple hours chatting w/josephine, everything from A-Z, lol) and their cages are about ten feet apart...I am going to increase that distance w/some reorganization.

Picky appears to be VERY interested in orfan...and orf is jumping around too. 

Well, folks, wish you could be here, a picture is worth 1000 words!

My instinct is of course to let them play with each other (Picky does seem as healthy as can be and so does Orfan) BUT I am going to keep them separated per the advice....makes sense actually. 

Sort of a dilemna:

I have generally let orfan spend time outside of his cage while I am home and he is free to fly around wherever he wants to. I guess that if I let orfan fly around still then I cant let Picky do the same? Surely not at the same time...

Now if I let Picky out in the living room then can't he pick up Orfan's germs (even if they are not out at the same time) and vice versa? Common sense tells me "yes" but then again I don't know much if anything about birds.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Any way to put Picky in a room with the door closed while Orfan is flying?

Then, let Picky out just in his "room" to fly?

Updates on Picky and and Orfan are certainly going to be eagerly anticipated! Almost sounds like you have a "love at first sight" situation! Oh, the suspence!

Shi
&
Mr. Squeaks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here's a picture of the bird courtesy of Orfan's human. Hopefully we can make arrangements to meet up today, and I will then take over the care of Pecky. Many thanks to Dave for assisting with this.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> Here's a picture of the bird courtesy of Orfan's human. Hopefully we can make arrangements to meet up today, and I will then take over the care of Pecky. Many thanks to Dave for assisting with this.
> 
> Terry


Cute picture. He's on the seed cup, looking like......" ok, we have the dish.....where's the food??"....... 
Glad this worked out.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pecky is now home with me. He is a handsome and spunky young man  It was a pleasure to meet Orfan's human, Dave, who made a long trip to Westminster to bring Pecky to me. Many thanks, Dave!

Pictures and updates tomorrow or the next day.

Terry


----------

